# My new custom built stand, and I finally cleaned the Tank



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got my stand finished and cleaned my tank real good and added bubbles. I love the new look :dancing:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Tell me that isn't a pacu in the corner....


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

lol I know I know, actually there is 2 in the corner, so far there only about 7inches, Im in a lot of trouble... I started out babysitting all these fish and now there mine. I need to hit the lottery so i can get a nice huge tank...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

You need to post them for sale to someone with a tank that can house them. For 2-you are talking a 400 gallon tank.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I know, just will have a hard time lettin them go, they're very friendly w me, and im kinda attached, ya know??


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

i dont see any pacus...


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

left front corner


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Why is that stand so high?


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

So my 3 yr old can't touch it :wink: He tends to slap it and put in hands in it if he can reach it. Now it will be yrs before he can do so :dancing:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah, I see. Good thinking.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Scooter Trash (Apr 29, 2008)

mrbiged said:


> So my 3 yr old can't touch it :wink: He tends to slap it and put in hands in it if he can reach it. Now it will be yrs before he can do so :dancing:


It won't work.....I found out those little buggers can _climb_... 

Nice looking tank, by the way :thumb:


----------

